# z32 brake questions



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

well i got both the front and rear z32 brake upgrade.. anyways i was wonderin if anyone knows where to get rear SS lines for the conversions, because all im finding are the front ones... going along with that, if you konw where there are some cheap front one that would be cool. The cheapest i found was 80 bucks for a front pair. i was also wondering whether all the Master brake cylinders for the z32 can be used for any size caliper, because on one website they were selling different ones for different years, i have the 30 mm aluminum if you know wat kind i should get.

also a little of my topic, i have the 300zx hubs as well im gettin ready to put on... anyways the questions is do i have to use the rear upperlinks, cause i have cusco suspensino, and supposedly the connection on the rear upperlinks for the coilover is different. and can the front be used fine, because i know that the 300zx upperlinks are aluminum and lighter

anyways i hope everything i asked is clear, any other info you think might be helpful is appreciated, or if you can give me any links with info relating to both the brake conversion and hub conversion. THANK YOU


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

Bump


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> well i got both the front and rear z32 brake upgrade.. anyways i was wonderin if anyone knows where to get rear SS lines for the conversions, because all im finding are the front ones... going along with that, if you konw where there are some cheap front one that would be cool. The cheapest i found was 80 bucks for a front pair. i was also wondering whether all the Master brake cylinders for the z32 can be used for any size caliper, because on one website they were selling different ones for different years, i have the 30 mm aluminum if you know wat kind i should get.


the cheapest i have found is 80 bux (pdm-racing.com) rear SS lines.. uhh.. i have no idea but i know somebody that has z32 rear and i'll ask. i believe any z32 cylinder could be used for any z32 calipers. not 100% sure on that though.



> also a little of my topic, i have the 300zx hubs as well im gettin ready to put on... anyways the questions is do i have to use the rear upperlinks, cause i have cusco suspensino, and supposedly the connection on the rear upperlinks for the coilover is different. and can the front be used fine, because i know that the 300zx upperlinks are aluminum and lighter


z32 aluminum upright is about 8lbs lighter than 240 uprights. if you use the z32 upright, you will need to modify your rear suspension. z32 uses a fork-type rear shock while the 240 uses a bolt-type rear shock. you could either contact cusco for a z32 lower shell casing or you could modify z32 rear shocks. also during z32 upright installation, you will need z32 conical ball joint seat (# 40173-33P00 about 10bux)

i personally wouldn't go w/ the z32 uprights.. too much trouble to go through just to drop 16lbs.. if you don't do much hard driving, it's not worth it imo


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

I've finished the brake upgrade, but now I have no e-brake. How do you hook up the e-brake to the 300zx calipers and rotors?!?
I can't see the 240sx e-brake working.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

splparts.com has brake lines for $44 a pair. they are SS and teflon coated it says. thats where i'm getting mine. i hope they come today.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

can you use the front uprights though? are they the same design or should i jsut use the hub..

kaptainkrollio, do you know if those 10mm lines are basically the same as the more expensive ones on pdm racing and shit. are the z32 lines in general larger then 10mm?


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

I've got the stainless steel lines from Taka Motorsports, so the brakes are all hooked up, but I have nothing to hook my ebrake up with. I've got the original 240sx equipment but that won't work. Do you guys know if the 300zx e-brake equipment would work? Guess I'll have to order the parts from the Nissan dealership?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

for e-brake, you will have to use the 300zx parts


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

ok, now so we dont forget, i kinda need to find out soon, so i know wat to do, cause my wheels right now are all fucked up and goin to shit, so i wanna get all of this changed as soon as possible


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dunno ihavent gotten them yet


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

im probably gonna go with the same thing seeing how i dented my steely drifting last night, so now i gotta change do my hub conversion soon, which means im gonna do the brakes at the same time, with new wheels

have you at least heard anything good about em, they seem like they will do the job


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

just in case any of you guys are about to do the z32 front brake conversion, there is a group buy going on in zilvia.net rebuilt z32 calipers ( sand blasted ready to paint ), z32->s13/s14 brake lines, rotors (slotted/drilled), brake fluid for 520 bux. pretty good deal


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i got 5 lugs on all four corners with front and rear calipers / rotors for like 450... plus some expensive ass shipping (540 total) i just hope everything is in good workin order


for the rear calipers do you guys know were i can find a rebuild kit, cause im having trouble finding that anywhere, ive been googling for the past week  


o also can you use the front uprights off the 300zx, or should i just use the hub by itself


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm not sure but by using front uprights off the z32, you may have to modify your shocks.. just like the rear. i'm not 100% positive on this though.

as far as a rebuild kit for the rear, i'm sure you couuld source it at your local autozone, checkers, pep boys or napa. if not, visit a nissan dealer


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah, I got my rebuild kit at the nissan dealer, no probs...



vsp3c said:


> i'm not sure but by using front uprights off the z32, you may have to modify your shocks.. just like the rear. i'm not 100% positive on this though.
> 
> as far as a rebuild kit for the rear, i'm sure you couuld source it at your local autozone, checkers, pep boys or napa. if not, visit a nissan dealer


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> i got 5 lugs on all four corners with front and rear calipers / rotors for like 450... plus some expensive ass shipping (540 total) i just hope everything is in good workin order
> 
> 
> for the rear calipers do you guys know were i can find a rebuild kit, cause im having trouble finding that anywhere, ive been googling for the past week
> ...


 were you the one that bought it on ebay? i was going to an then re-sell it, but the price went too high. and yes, the spl lines are fine, they work, they are ss braided and they are only $44 shipped. did the swap today and everything worked out.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea i was, i think i mentioned that to you before actually


how do you like em, did you get the master cylinder too? and are is it just your front calipers


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dont remember you saying that, but whatever. i didnt buy the mc and it is only the front. the difference is almost night and day, but the pedal is mushy a little. im happy


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

cool, so i went ahaed and order those lines, they holden up well?, fuck i can wait to get all this shit in with new wheels, ill definitaly post some picks up of my car.... finally


----------



## buntavy (Jul 25, 2004)

Install Ebrake, you have to cut and connect them with a connector. For Z32 cable is to short for S14 but for S13, will fit ok...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you need help, billyjuan and i are in the area. he helped me and it turned out well


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

buntavy said:


> Install Ebrake, you have to cut and connect them with a connector. For Z32 cable is to short for S14 but for S13, will fit ok...


well i got an s14, can you explain this process, and if you guys know in detail how its done, that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

im usin this z32 thread of mine to post up one little question... i was talkin to a friend and he said that its possible the 300zx rear hubs will not directly bolt on by themselves... is this tru? cause i thought they could, and if not, wat do i need to make it fit


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

s14/na z32 rear hubs should bolt straight in w/o any modifications. if you are using the aluminum z32 uprights, you will need a z32 joint seat ( about 10 bux at dealer ) for install.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

as long as you dont NEED to use the uprights, im good, cause if i use the Z ones then my lower shock body will have to be changed, and i just put in some coilovers, so i dont wanna do taht


----------



## buntavy (Jul 25, 2004)

Here is the site for Z32 upgrade. They show and tell you everything that you need to know: http://importnut.net/project240.htm


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

shiit, is it really only the NA z32 hubs that fit... i may have the turbo ones, since i believe the 30 mm aluminum was available only turbo... is it being turbo hubs really much different, .. agian, i dont think im gonna change the uprights since they wont fit in just like that


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

bump... again


----------

